# Quarter Horse Gelding Thoughts?



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thoughts on my 6 year old gelding,he's very agile sure footed & has ground cover gaits. Just curious what others think of his conformation? I know he looks kinda ugly but he's a hairy yak yet.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

You'll need some better pictures of him standing square on a hard, level surface. These pictures may be misleading because what I see is both hind legs set forward under him and fore legs set back under him and a head and neck posture that all look like a typical laminitic stance. But again, frozen, uneven ground and not squaring him up properly can make one moment in photographic time not tell the true story.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thats all the better I can get him to stand. Thanks i will be taking pictures off here.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I looked at the pictures last night and didn't respond because often times I just go through and look at stuff and I don't respond, I'm just browsing the forum. 

He looked fine to me except it looked like his heels were low and his toes were long. BUT, he was standing in snow (if I remember correctly) so I don't even know if that is accurate, it could have just been the footing. But that was the impression I got. Otherwise, he looked like a beautiful Quarter Horse with an excellent butt with very nice QH conformation. :Angel:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Not seeing any pics at all.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Here are new pictures i took today.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

He's standing much better in these. Looks like a tank.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not good at conformation critiques but as a whole, I like him. Looks like he held up well weight wise through this harsh winter.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see a very nicely balanced horse , for his breed. About the ONLY slight flaw is that his neck is a bit short and thick. The crest he is developing may indicate that his diet is a tad too rich. But his hip is great, good hock angle, good shoulder angle. I mean, like I said, other than a slightly heavy neck, he's a very nice looking guy. I bet he shines up real nice!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you. He's well bred on sire side sire is Poco Two Bit. Dam is also poco/king bred. Sire is on all breed pedigree query. 

Yeah diet is a bit rich he's on hay that's 90 percent alfalfa rest grass. Will switch to grass hay once he finishes current round bale. 

Never noticed neck beginning to get cresty ,glad that was pointed out. Will post pictures once he's shed out. 

He's a very smart horse, very sensitive, he's taught me a lot over the last few years.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok, I have to start with...I don’t see a cresty neck....I see a floofy mane that changes sides in the middle. 

He is nice. Balanced, like his wither, strong back, good front legs. Pretty color.

I would prefer a bit more angle on his hind end, and his toes are long in the front.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Here' a picture of him i think from summer 2017 minus all the fluffy coat.


----------

